

Great tools for bug tracking, and then some - orenmazor

Hey guys, this definitely feels like a "just google it" question, but I didn't come across good discussion on this yet.<p>what do you use for issue tracking and metrics?<p>I've used clearcase extensively, and its WAY too detailed and complicated to use. its nice to have the features, but when you have to jump through a dozen dialogs and checkboxes just to send a bug to testing or change the status to 'in progress', its way too much work. ontime seems to be the same. you know what I mean. a tool that isn't easy to use isnt going to get used no matter how many features it has.<p>basecamp is pretty great, but its too highlevel. I cant see developers using it to worry about branches of code and releases and bugs.<p>so basically, I need a tool that is somewhere in between basecamp, msproject/clearcase/ontime, is properly usable for devs.<p>I know its out there.
======
SteveJo
Check out Gemini from CounterSoft

<http://countersoft.com>

Two videos that may help you get a feel for it:

<http://countersoft.com/webcasts/gemini/planner/planner.html>
[http://countersoft.com/webcasts/visualstudio/VisualStudio201...](http://countersoft.com/webcasts/visualstudio/VisualStudio2010/VisualStudio.html)

------
orenmazor
<http://www.fogcreek.com/FogBugz/>

looks really cool. anybody using this?

